# Autotrail Step



## 108178 (Nov 8, 2007)

Have Autotrail Cheyanne. Electric step has intermitent fault sometimes works sometimes not. Vibration seems to be fault - helps to touch wires near relay in van. Actual step well greased and clean. Any tips please.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The normal problem is a poor connection/earth.
If you touch the wires and it works....you already know where the problem is?


----------

